# Are our leisure batteries dead?



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all

We're on our first proper trip in our Hymer. We had our doubts about our leisure batteries so had them tested but were assured they were holding a charge. However it's become clear there's a problem - at about 75% they drop out completely and we're left with nothing. 

Anyone advise on whether their life is over? And if so perhaps what we might select as a replacement given that we're in the South of France/North of Spain for the next 3 weeks?!

Sophie


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Try a large hypermarket if you are in France they tend to sell all sorts. There are lots of caravan/motorhome dealers in the area. 

Andy


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

If you are near to Narbonne there is one of the largest Motorhome centres in France - they will be able to load test the battery (s) and replace if necessary.

How old are they?
What are you using to measure the 75%? (if its the on board control gauge then I'm not sure it is that accurate)

Could it be an electrical problem - engine alternator not charging or on board charger tripped out etc.?

If necessary you can always buy a cheap leisure battery from a supermarket for around €80 and get it sorted proper on your return.


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes we're going by the on board control unit. Not sure how old they are as they came with the van second hand. But they seem to have dropped out fairly rapidly from the start.

On board charging unit appears to be working ok according to manual.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It sounds by your post that you have more than one leisure battery? If that is the case it could be that one is dragging the other down. You may be able to survive on the one good battery for the time being.

I can tell you that battery prices in France are quite a lot higher than back home. I don't know about Spain but expect that may be the same.

If they are normal lead acid batteries have you checked the electrolyte level?

JohnW


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Wizzo

Electro levels checked and topped up before we left. We have a battery tester/charger so will check them both to see if it's just one that's the problem.

Tbh this isn't really unexpected as we thought there was a problem but garage said they were holding a charge so we went on that. The problem seems to be that the charge drops very rapidly after relatively use. 

Soph & Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You can avoid spending on expensive batteries if you establish first that they are the problem. Do you have a multimeter? They are only a fiver but make matters much easier to deal with.

Dave


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't think it's a multimeter - we have a charger that tests the state of the battery and how much charge is in it. What's a multimeter??? :?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Make sure your negative pole clamp is not corroded up and is making a good contact with the battery.

Remember leisure battery are only good for so many cycles and as you have a battery/ies of unknown cycles they might have had their life and as you say are on their way out, which I suspect is the case..

I bought two new ones last week from >>here<< . I bought the 125ah leisure battery which has a 500 cycle life span and 4 year warranty, there are lots to choose from on the site price wise and amp wise..

Others will know doubt come up with alternative suppliers for you to choose from, if you decide your battery's are knackered.

ray.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

One of these:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/domestic-multimeter-37279

Dave


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

I can tell you that battery prices in France are quite a lot higher than back home. I don't know about Spain but expect that may be the same

I bought a brand new battery 6 weeks ago in France , I paid £92 from the Supa u, when I got home checked out the same battery here in England £89 so all in all a very minor difference .

Rob.


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

V helpful guy at Narbonne Accessoires checked our battery and one had died - now understand how to test. He put a tester on them to check their charge level, then to see if they were actually charging (ie if the charging unit was working them) he tested them whilst we were on hook up. Most of you probs already know this  but thought I'd post anyway in case it helps other novices!

We've opted to replace both. Midi Batteries in Narbonne sold us 2 good quality batteries and fitted them for £200 so we're content with that.

Now to find somewhere to sort the clima! :roll:


----------



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry - just an addendum on the battery check. As I understand it, if the charging unit is working then when you check the battery levels whilst on hook up they will both increase slightly.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I don't know how your van is wired but maybe the 12V system is fed via a relay that drops out when voltage falls below a certain level? If so then beware that your new batteries might also drop out suddenly. I hope for your sake this isn't the problem, but one to watch out for anyway.


----------

